# Clicquot Club blue/green



## greendirt330 (Oct 22, 2020)

How common or rare is a Clicquot Club in this blue/green color ? It has an applied top.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Oct 22, 2020)

They're not rare, but they're early and more desireable examples. I think I sold mine for $40.


----------



## greendirt330 (Oct 22, 2020)

Thanks Robby !


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam (Oct 22, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> They're not rare, but they're early and more desireable examples. I think I sold mine for $40.


I believe these are much more rare than the common aqua and clear ones you see literally all the time.


----------



## martyfoley (Oct 24, 2020)

Has to be much rarer than the common aqua and clear ones.  You can always check eBays sold ones to get an idea of value.


----------

